# Preparing For Our 1st Week's Vacation



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, the time has finally come, our first week long vacation in the Outback!!









Up to this point we have only stayed in the Outback for periods of 2-4 days and have thoroughly enoyed all of those trips! This being our first week long trip makes for some interesting changes from our normal routine. We, the wife and I, have been trying to decide about grocery shopping (before we go or on Hatteras), how to pack (pack a couple days worth of clothes and wash while there) and what about those pesky kids!!!







(my kids might read this and this is the face they will make







!)!

Any suggestions. We know to take plenty of games and activities for them, books and videos are popular as well. But what I need to know is, are there any things that deal with trailer maintenance, living conditions inside, increased humidity and/or moisture collection, etc, that I should know about before taking off for the week. Anything that you may have learned on your first week long trip that did not manifest itself on the short weekend trips!

I appreciate your advice and look forward to hearing from you. As a side note, we are going back to Hatteras Island and will be staying at Ocean Waves Campground, if your in the neighborhood stop by!!

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just one piece of advice Jason

Enjoy, enjoy and have fun.









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jason, we usually do at least one week long trip with friends of ours and their 31' Class C every summer. Here is some of the things I have learned over the years.

Take a few days worth of clothes, and a bottle of laundry detergeant. Otherwise, your swimming in dirty laundry halfway through the week. It always seems to take up more room after it's been worn, and the detergeant doesn't take up much space at all.

We usually bring enough provisions for the first few days, and hit the local grocery after that. The theory is, if there is a store there, way carry it half way across the east coast? Besides, that way you can get some of the local fair to enjoy.

Again, same with the games/books for the kids. All that stuff adds weight, and I have found that most of the time, my kids pack way more then they will ever use.

Hope this helps, and have a great trip.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

When we leave the trailer for a days worth of activities, I always open up most of the windows and the roof top vents. Unless of course rain is in the near future. Even then, I'll crack them open enough for ventilation but not enough to let rain come in. It's nice to come back to the trailer with all the breakfast smells gone.







This also helps to reduce the humidity in the trailer. However out here on the west coast, humidity is not much of a problem unless we create it with showers and so forth.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Outerbanks for a week. Sounds wonderful!

We have stayed as long as 10 days in our Outback and it is really about the same as a 2 or 4 day trip execpt we take more clothes and food. As you know there isn't a good grocery store for 20 miles from where you are camping so I say load heavy and make that Diesel Ram earn its keep.

Enjoy your stay!

Josh


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If they allow fires at the camp ground and you have a ready source of cheap firewood, then you might want to stick a few logs in the back of the TV. I hate paying $4 for a little bundle of wood.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the KOA in Hatteras was $5 for their wood. Gettysburg was $6 for 5 smallish pieces, needless to say we didn't buy any


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Most of the fires I build are on the beach! To me there is nothing better than a pitch black night with only the sound of the waves rolling in and the crackling of wood on the fire. I feel truly blessed to be alive during those moments!

The campground doesn't allow fires but there is always the beach! I usually take wood from home if I can, if not I just suck it up and buy it there. I don't have a fireplace at home (gas logs) so generally no need for a cord of wood!

Thanks for the tips though!

Jason


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, if any of you guys are in the N. ID area and you want wood, let me know. I got bunches of it -- mostly fir, but some pine.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Maybe I should come out to N. ID (???) and pick some up!!!

Road Trip!!

Jason


----------

